# Anna Magdelana wrote some of the works attributed to J.S.



## opus67

This is probably old news for most of you, but it seems to have surfaced again, with Mr. Jarvis planning to present his findings at an international symposium in the near future.



> The wife of one of history's greatest composers, Johann Sebastian Bach, may have written some of the works attributed to her husband, an Australian researcher says.
> 
> Associate Professor Martin Jarvis of Charles Darwin University is set to present the provocative theory to the international forensic science community at the International Symposium on the Forensic Sciences in Melbourne next week.


Source

I always have to be "in the mood" to listen to the cello suites. I thought it was weird.


----------

